# 0 offset steel wheels for X-trail, possible to use?



## Cman (Sep 17, 2004)

I did a search on here to find out the bolt pattern on a trail, somebody posted that it is 5x114.3mm. This would work out to be exactly 5x4.5".

I have a set of American racing 15" steel wheels that are a 0 offset wheel with the 5x4.5" bolt pattern. Would they work on a trail even though the offset isn't correct? I'm sure they would obviously bolt up but will they cause a problem with the handling and the suspension of the car? 

TIA.

Tony


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Calculator*



Cman said:


> I did a search on here to find out the bolt pattern on a trail, somebody posted that it is 5x114.3mm. This would work out to be exactly 5x4.5".
> 
> I have a set of American racing 15" steel wheels that are a 0 offset wheel with the 5x4.5" bolt pattern. Would they work on a trail even though the offset isn't correct? I'm sure they would obviously bolt up but will they cause a problem with the handling and the suspension of the car?
> 
> ...


Hey Tony:

I "think" it would give you more inner clearance but would push the tire / wheel out by the same amount - - - -
in this case the real offset of the X-T wheel (40 mm?)

Here's a "calculator" that may help

http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp

Cheers = Roger


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

15 inch steel wheels? Yup, it will work. Just make sure your tire size will not make the overall diameter become larger than the stock tire. Otherwise, your tires just might rub the fender because the tires will be jutting out of it. The X-trail's offset is around -40 to -45. I used to have rim that were -15 offset and they visibly jut out from the vertical fender line. At 0 offset, yours will just out even more. 

Another problem I encountered after putting in the -15 offset rims is the negative camber of the rear wheels. These are all posted in the forum and you can do a search for them. They might help

Good luck!


----------

